# Hilfe!!!



## Würmlibader (29. März 2011)

26.03.2011 16:07
Würmlibader 

hwitschi@sunrise.ch Liebe Petry-Jünger

Ich wohne in der Schweiz und Angle in Binnensee,Flüsse oder Bäche auf Forellen, Aesche und Felchen.

Nun habe ich ab 18. Juni bis 2. Juli. einen Anglerurlaub in Norwegen gebucht.

Frage: Kennt sich jemand aus am Sogenfjord in der Umgebung Hopland Stryn, 
wie sind die Verhältnisse, wie sind die Fangerfolge in dieser Jahreszeit?

Ich habe nur Finnland Schärengebiet erfahrung.
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? #q


----------



## Norton (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hilfe!!!*

Ich denke , Du must Deinen Ferienort besser beschreiben, sonst kann man nicht so gut helfen.
Wo genau liegt der Ort?
Über welchen Reiseveranstalter?
Fjordausgang oder Mitte oder..........

Grüße #h
Kalle


----------



## Würmlibader (8. April 2011)

*AW: Hilfe!!!*



Norton schrieb:


> Ich denke , Du must Deinen Ferienort besser beschreiben, sonst kann man nicht so gut helfen.
> Wo genau liegt der Ort?
> Über welchen Reiseveranstalter?
> Fjordausgang oder Mitte oder..........
> ...


 

Gruss Kalle

Mein Ferienort befndet in Hopland bei (Stryn) und liegt am Innvikfjord und mündet in Hundvikfjord zum Nordfjord

Gruss würmlibader  |wavey:


----------



## toddy (18. April 2011)

*AW: Hilfe!!!*

Damals ca 1984 : Strynselva toller u teurer Lachsfluss.
Der See durch den er Hindurchfließt-Strynsvattnet mit gutem Saiblings u. Forellenbestand jedoch eher kleine.
Dort die Tageskarten auch günstig wie auch an den anderen Seen  Olden u. Loenvaten ,jeweils an den Fjordenden)  alle seen hatten damals Kleinere Forellen und Saiblinge für uns zu bieten!
Spinner Gr, 0 u. 1 hinter etwas was man heute Sbirulino nennen    würde brachten die Fische.

Hoffe etwas helfen zu können(ist aber halt ewig her!!!)

Mfg. Thorsten|wavey:


----------

